# (needs help finding importer&exporter for australia)



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

I am looking to import an s13 from australia and I can't find any company that would export from australia to the u.s. I've tried searching everywhere but nothing is specific enough to find a quote or set up a shipping date. If someone can post a link or name of a company that I can try please post it.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

VG30DETT said:


> I am looking to import an s13 from australia and I can't find any company that would export from australia to the u.s. I've tried searching everywhere but nothing is specific enough to find a quote or set up a shipping date. If someone can post a link or name of a company that I can try please post it.


On a side note, where in Minnesota are you? I'm in Duluth right now. I have business connections in the Twin Cities.


----------



## Rhys1600 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm in Australia and i know of several companies that import from the states to Australia, but not the other way round. I can ask.
Geez it would have to be a pretty good S13 to bother to send it to the states. Got a link or pic?


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> On a side note, where in Minnesota are you? I'm in Duluth right now. I have business connections in the Twin Cities.


 I live in **** Rapids.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Try a shipping company. ICE or MSC


----------

